# penelope and yacker



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are my tiels with eggs 








penelope









penelope and yacker eggs


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oo i think penelope wasn't ready for her photo to be taken  wow two more little babies....i hope all goes well and they hatch!!


----------

